# CNYOS Show AOS Awards



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2011)

We had an excellent turnout at our show with vendors and new clubs displaying, and the AOS Judges mainly from the Montreal Judging Center (man, those Canadians like Red Wine! oke: ) gave five plants provisional AOS Awards! I will list them here and after I take the awards photos, will post the pics later. I have taken some general show pictures but have to take more and upload them all.

paphiopedilum Doll's Kobold 'Hayley Suzanne' AM 80 pts (Glen Decker)
paphiopedilum ? (Fumi's Gold x Via Del Sol) 'Norma' AM 86 pts (Bloomfield Orchids)
paphiopedilum bargigerum var. herrmannii 'Norma' CHM 82 pts (Bloomfield Orchids)
paphiopedilum ? (Hsinying Glory x sukhakulii) 'Norma' AM 80 pts (Bloomfield Orchids)
dendrobium eriiflorum 'Floral Hill' CCE 90 pts (way to go Sue & Jim Finger! CNYOS members)

species plants awards are provisional until the awards images are inspected to prove that they are what they say they are, and 
hybrids without names will need to be registered

 :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Hera (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't wait to see the show pics.


----------



## tim (Oct 2, 2011)

what's barbigerum v. herrmannii?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm sorry I couldn't make it but I had to take my car for a repair estimate and had a big practice too. Cant wait for the fotos thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2011)

tim said:


> what's barbigerum v. herrmannii?



it's not exactly clear, but it may be either something new or a natural hybrid. in either case, if it's new and therefore maybe not a 'legal' plant in the u.s. yet, then it couldn't be judged. it was looked at as that variety in case the AOS species identification task force agreed that it was a variety of barbigerum, but the plant owner didn't want any controversy and decided to cancel or not accept the award (so I didn't take any official aos awards picture of that plant). I did however take a picture of the flower and plant on my own, so you can look at it. It looks a lot like a 'paph x herrmannii' that is pictured in orchidwiz



NYEric said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't make it but I had to take my car for a repair estimate and had a big practice too. Cant wait for the fotos thanks.


too bad! robert's flower supply had a bunch of native orchid flasks and adult plants, including cyp guttattum! I was looking hard at that last one, but at $65 was too much to spend for an introduction to the world of potted native orchids (plus it really would like somewhere cooler than central ny unless I really modified something for it). as it was, the new york area judges didn't make the show this year (hopefully they will switch off and be invited next year), so you wouldn't have been able to carpool with them

the site I post orchid pictures to www.cnyos.org/showpics isn't letting me easily upload new pictures and then update their information... I think the site was invaded by someone (has happened three or four times before), so I'm having to download the newest version of photo album software so may be a little bit before I can show the pics


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2011)

tim said:


> what's barbigerum v. herrmannii?



i'm gonna bet it was how it was legally imported shortly after it was discovered. similar to barbigerum v helenae....

i mean, i have no idea what it could be


----------



## tim (Oct 3, 2011)

lol...my thoughts exactly


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> the site I post orchid pictures to www.cnyos.org/showpics isn't letting me easily upload new pictures and then update their information... I think the site was invaded by someone



*Do, not open this link. *


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2011)

NYEric said:


> *Do, not open this link. *



Did you???


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2011)

I was cleaning hex code out of the php pages last night but haven't finished yet (hacked pages). When I am able will install the next version which is supposed to have security fixes. Don't know what it does but with my mac it just interferes with normal operation, but from what I read it can do lots of sneaky stuff

: actually, I opened up the main showpics page, and what you see is just a page with some of the header info stripped away... when I deleted the extra code I must have also taken a little extra. I'll let you all know when the new album software is up and running


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 4, 2011)

bummer about the hack


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Did you???



Yep. Luckily i work for the Govt and if there was anything malicious in there the filters would have caught it.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll be able this weekend to fix and deal with uploading and all that, especially since i'm now on my long, winter 'vacation' until early january (starting saturday, that is)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha Ha....I work for the government too, if that's what you call NYC DOE, and every computer in the school is heavily virused. I will no longer put a flash drive I've used at school into a home computer.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 8, 2011)

I've finally figured out the upgrade to new albums version after much head-banging and scratching plus a few mutters and imprecations under my breath (plus a few a bit louder  ), and have uploaded some of the new show pictures this evening. these can be viewed at http://cnyos.org/showpics and more will be uploaded soon!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Hope you have a few close-ups.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 10, 2011)

*AOS awards pics uploaded!*

I moved the awards images to a new thread in this forum

also, all of the show pics can be viewed here http://cnyos.org/showpics/index.php ; other owner 
and image details can be viewed on the showpics page

many more pictures will be uploaded in the next two days; enjoy! 
(by the way, i'm the aos awards photographer for this show)


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 10, 2011)

:sob:
i want that hermanii
:sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 10, 2011)

herrmannii can be found at clouds' orchids the other side of buffalo, ny! ... but, it's also on the other side of the border into canada


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

But Clouds do export into the US and have proper documentation to do it.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2011)

_Papers!? We don' need no stinkin' papers! _ :ninja:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

:rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 11, 2011)

herrmannii is one of those 'new' paphs, so it's supposedly not legal in the u.s. ...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

Even with CITES papers?


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 11, 2011)

this is why the owner decided to not pursue checking out the plant for a chm with the aos.. if/when it was discovered to not be a 'barbigerum' variety, then it would likely be a 'herrmannii', and they aren't legal in the u.s. yet


----------

